# SJ problem



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

My SJ has just developed a problem - when you turn the switch (the rotary timer thing) about half the time nothing happens, like there is no connection to the motor, or intermittently so

any ideas what the problem might be? Not too keen in the idea of taking apart myself but it may stop completely soon and then no coffee:mad:


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Electrical contact problem?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't be scared to take it apart, they're simple machines


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Might just be a loose wire on the switch. They are easy to look at just remove base and check the wiring to the switch, take a photo if you can.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Tim, if it needs a new part fitting I'm quite happy to come over do the actual fitting for you if you are that worried about doing it yourself, or alternatively you could drop by here on your way back from Manchester with it given my current inability to drive.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks all - about to go out overnight so will have a look tomorrow evening and get back to y'all!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Failed at the first hurdle - cannot get the base off! Got the four feet off ok but then seems to be held on by additional screw with weird head on it at the front - sort of six pointed star with recessed central bit (hope photo clear). I don't have the tools to remove it so don't know what to do

there is an additional screw but when I took the four feet off the base plate seemed to rotate around the pictured screw so I haven't tried undoing that. What does that hold on?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry, doesn't appear to be a brilliant picture but with iPad closer it just goes blurred


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a star bit to undo it, or you can just remove it with a pair of pliers, it is the final fixing point of the base.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> It's a star bit to undo it, or you can just remove it with a pair of pliers, it is the final fixing point of the base.


Oh, ta - was a bit worried about forcing it! Will see if I can dig out some pliers


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Cannot do it - no purchase with pliers (screwed in v tight and was starting to get metal shavings so worried about wrecking it / my fingers) and none if the star bits I do have have any holes in the middle. Will have to see if I can find a proper star bit

i hate tinkering


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

oop north said:


> Cannot do it - no purchase with pliers (screwed in v tight and was starting to get metal shavings so worried about wrecking it / my fingers) and none if the star bits I do have have any holes in the middle. Will have to see if I can find a proper star bit
> 
> i hate tinkering


Sometimes you can snap the divit out of the center of the screw , enabling you to use an ordinary torx bit.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Sometimes you can snap the divit out of the center of the screw , enabling you to use an ordinary torx bit.


Otherwise, these are easily obtainable as "security" bits.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Tim I have a set of the "security" bits that will fit the screw in your photo, if you want to pick them up to have a go with them just drop me a pm, you could then return them to me on the Titan grinder event weekend.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

This might have been covered before but I had a similar problem with my Royal, turns out that the problem was with me. Might not be related but what I was doing was switching on the grinder and then when switching it off again I was pushing the switch the wrong way without thinking. That left the switch 180deg out of whack. When I then went to turn it on I was actually turning it off as two or three of the positions actually did nothing. It took me a while to work out what I was doing and I thought I was going bonkers.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Xpenno - not my problem in this case, not doing that...

Thanks to lend of Charlie's security bits, I have managed to get inside:









So the "offending" part is shown in the photos - the first photo shows it hanging free and the second in situ - it is the switch.

One of the connections might have been a bit loose - pushed it in (the other three were fine) and it seems to be working OK now

If the problems come back and p[ersist I would need to get a new switch I think but looks like it's fixed for now

thanks to everyone, esp Charlie for the loan of the security screw / bolt thing







Will return when next passing chorley (might be next week now)


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Annoyingly problem not fixed and back this morning... will need to get a replacement switch I think


----------

